# White



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On Auction Time;

http://www.auctiontime.com/onlineauctions/details.aspx?OHID=9231629&lp=TH

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you going to bid? It is probably one of a kind with those hours.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Are you going to bid? It is probably one of a kind with those hours.


No, although I am looking for a older cheap higher hp tractor....140-150 pto ponies...something like a AC or Case.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, two things here why I wouldn't buy it.

1) Has the older style A/C with the condenser above the cab at the rear, has three electric fans to move air. The fans are a pain in the butt to keep working and they pull a lot of juice. Even working like new, those three little fans don't move near as much air as the engine driven fan, ergo A/C doesn't work as well in extremely hot weather.

2) Thats not the original White tach. All PTO markings for them are under the glass printed right on the face.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"2) Thats not the original White tach."

Well dang....that doesn't speak well for either the students, teacher, or someone VoAg connected.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> No, although I am looking for a older cheap higher hp tractor....140-150 pto ponies...something like a AC or Case.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What chore does the lucky tractor get?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> What chore does the lucky tractor get?


Sub-soiling....maybe a large square sometime.....and maybe a bale bandit .

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Like an AC 7060 or 8050? What is the case equivelant you are looking for?

Is the cab on something that old going to keep you cool and comfy enough-or is that less of an immediate concern with subsoiling task?

Eager to learn more. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah.....a 8050 would probably have enough hydraulic pump gpm....and a Case 2390 would probably have enough pump....probably have to tint the windows pretty good for July, August, and September and definitely insulate the roof a little more....then the AC probably would cool.

Saw a 2390 listed in a sale out in Iowa last summer that I should have bought....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Sub-soiling....maybe a large square sometime.....and maybe a bale bandit .
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Mike, just keep in mind if you think a bale bandit may be in your future you will need a tractor with a closed center hydraulic system that is capable of pumping 20+gpm. That seems to be a little more difficult to find in an older tractor. The good news is if you opt for an older JD 20-55 series even if it doesn't pump that much oil at the scv there is a kit that you can get which will allow you to get the oil direct from the hydraulic pump which is capable of pumping 25gpm and you can run a bandit. This is what I am doing. The bad news is as you know the older JDs are not cheap for a decent tractor.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't you imagine that maybe the teacher put that pto sticker on there. Some kids got to have it point blank.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think a true 1976 2-105 should have the headlights set into the grille. For 1291 hours, that interior is trashed. Would fit right in here....


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Mike, just keep in mind if you think a bale bandit may be in your future you will need a tractor with a closed center hydraulic system that is capable of pumping 20+gpm. That seems to be a little more difficult to find in an older tractor. The good news is if you opt for an older JD 20-55 series even if it doesn't pump that much oil at the scv there is a kit that you can get which will allow you to get the oil direct from the hydraulic pump which is capable of pumping 25gpm and you can run a bandit. This is what I am doing. The bad news is as you know the older JDs are not cheap for a decent tractor.


Is this kit you speak of come from JD or the kit GFC offers?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Mike, just keep in mind if you think a bale bandit may be in your future you will need a tractor with a closed center hydraulic system that is capable of pumping 20+gpm. That seems to be a little more difficult to find in an older tractor. The good news is if you opt for an older JD 20-55 series even if it doesn't pump that much oil at the scv there is a kit that you can get which will allow you to get the oil direct from the hydraulic pump which is capable of pumping 25gpm and you can run a bandit. This is what I am doing. The bad news is as you know the older JDs are not cheap for a decent tractor.


What about the "nitro boost" system?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> Is this kit you speak of come from JD or the kit GFC offers?


 GFC.....about $1,500.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> What about the "nitro boost" system?


 That would be an option which would allow you to use a tractor with as low as 15 gpm open or closed center. It is a rather expensive option though.....about $5000 I think. Personally if it were me I would rather putt the 5k towards getting a tractor that is capable.....but that is just me. I'm not so crazy about the idea of dragging something around that is loaded with liquid N under pressure either. But it is definatly a option.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

My tractors are capable of running the bandits without it but seems like a neat alternative. Talked to him at the Enid farm show about it but haven't read much online, just wonder if many folks are gonna try it and how much success they will have.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> What about the "nitro boost" system?


Could do this, but I'm with Cline, unless I already had a tractor I could use I would rather spend the money on the tractor I think.....course while Mike's in the justification stage of this proposed future capital expenditure, I see a nice green 7430 (premium) with duals mfwd ivt 740 loader (non self leveling) around 3-4k hours.......can get rid of one of the other loader tractors or keep it for unloading at barn whilst the bandit and 7430 r n the field.......either way it's a win-win......wonder if you custom order the bandit will they paint it green.....I like green


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> My tractors are capable of running the bandits without it but seems like a neat alternative. Talked to him at the Enid farm show about it but haven't read much online, just wonder if many folks are gonna try it and how much success they will have.


I think it's a good system, a viable alternative for the right need....if I had a 5 series already and it only had say 15gpm open, and I didn't want another or couldn't afford another perhaps. Idk


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I think a true 1976 2-105 should have the headlights set into the grille. For 1291 hours, that interior is trashed. Would fit right in here....


Yes and no, if it had 10 hours on it for that age the interior would still be falling apart. The foam off gasses over the years which makes it brittle then the glue lets loose from the foam, then ozone eats the material that covers the foam.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> "2) Thats not the original White tach."
> 
> Well dang....that doesn't speak well for either the students, teacher, or someone VoAg connected.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes and no, could be the previous ag teacher changed the tach out, or could be miscommunication on the auctioneers part.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

I think that the 2-105 is one of the greatest tractors ever built. So, that aside:

I agree on the tach- if that's just a sticker, why not remove it- or at least explain it? The numbers don't look quite right to me for some reason, though. I can't quite place it.

We have a 1975 2-105 (First year, I believe). There are no front grille headlights on ours, but I'm not saying that they weren't available in 1976.

I'd be leery of it, because of the use. How many operators did it have? Our White came with about 3100 hours on it- and a whole lot less operators, likely.

For the right price, I'd buy it. But, my second tractor budget puts me in a lower price bracket.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen several low hour JD tractor interiors just fall out with little to no use but ozone type deterioration. The glue and foam interaction changes over time also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Mike, just keep in mind if you think a bale bandit may be in your future you will need a tractor with a closed center hydraulic system that is capable of pumping 20+gpm. That seems to be a little more difficult to find in an older tractor. The good news is if you opt for an older JD 20-55 series even if it doesn't pump that much oil at the scv there is a kit that you can get which will allow you to get the oil direct from the hydraulic pump which is capable of pumping 25gpm and you can run a bandit. This is what I am doing. The bad news is as you know the older JDs are not cheap for a decent tractor.


Yep....both of the tractors (AC & Case) are closed center and pump in low to mid twenties and have the cahonies.

I always liked the looks of this series of Case....maybe too old school for some.

Regards, Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are great tractors Mike. We used to see a lot of them in our area on rice farms. We have a substantial German population of farmers in our area and nearly all of them ran Case tractors because they found them to be the highest HP for a dollar and they were no frills, simple, easy to repair, tough as nails machines. I ran one for part of a summer (2190 IIRC) when I was a kid with the fuel screw turned up. That was one great pullin' tractor. A bit noisy in the cab and not exactly comfy, but hey, I had A/C and wasn't complainin'!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not liquid nitrogen, its just a hydraulic accumulator with nitrogen gas in it. Every soft-ride loader has one. Most powershift transmissions have them. Even my MF's manual transmission has one for the gear splitter I think. Just stores a bit of flow to release it as a burst. The fluid use on the Bandit is intermittent and this smooths it out.



FarmerCline said:


> That would be an option which would allow you to use a tractor with as low as 15 gpm open or closed center. It is a rather expensive option though.....about $5000 I think. Personally if it were me I would rather putt the 5k towards getting a tractor that is capable.....but that is just me. I'm not so crazy about the idea of dragging something around that is loaded with liquid N under pressure either. But it is definatly a option.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Its not liquid nitrogen, its just a hydraulic accumulator with nitrogen gas in it. Every soft-ride loader has one. Most powershift transmissions have them. Even my MF's manual transmission has one for the gear splitter I think. Just stores a bit of flow to release it as a burst. The fluid use on the Bandit is intermittent and this smooths it out.


I was wondering about that. Liquid N didn't sound right. But yea, accumulators are very common.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops...I didn't mean liquid N meant to say nitrogen gas.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yeah.....a 8050 would probably have enough hydraulic pump gpm....and a Case 2390 would probably have enough pump....probably have to tint the windows pretty good for July, August, and September and definitely insulate the roof a little more....then the AC probably would cool.
> 
> Saw a 2390 listed in a sale out in Iowa last summer that I should have bought....
> 
> Regards, Mike


a 2390 might be a candidate, seems like the only one big enough for a 3x.

When I ran an older tractor in the bandit my biggest problems all seemed related to old rubber lines. Ac lines, hyd hoses on tractor( particularly low pressure return type) didn't stand well to heat or flow. Once I sorted thru that the old rotary pump didn't do too bad.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yes and no, could be the previous ag teacher changed the tach out, or could be miscommunication on the auctioneers part.


I emailed the folks and I got a somewhat vague reply....so I think there is some degree of sandbagging going on with someone in the Vocational end.

Regards, Mike

Quote;

"Several different FFA advisors have been involved with this tractor over the years. No way to check for sure, but based on the size of their test plots over the years from 3 to 40 acres and the ware on the tractor it all fits. My advise is for you to come out and inspect it your self, before the auction. Call us any time . 815 739 37 03"


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> GFC.....about $1,500.


This something brand new offered since Nov.? Because when I called Owen in November, the only option he had for me was the expensive add on that was upwards of 5-6,000, and he'd need the machine in his shop to install it. The tractor in question is a 4255.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> This something brand new offered since Nov.? Because when I called Owen in November, the only option he had for me was the expensive add on that was upwards of 5-6,000, and he'd need the machine in his shop to install it. The tractor in question is a 4255.


This one has been around for a while, more of a 20-30-40 series deal. I think it wouldn't help a 55 much, it should flow up in the middle 20's to start. Have you put a gauge on it?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

6125 said:


> This something brand new offered since Nov.? Because when I called Owen in November, the only option he had for me was the expensive add on that was upwards of 5-6,000, and he'd need the machine in his shop to install it. The tractor in question is a 4255.


 I was told about the kit back in October at the sunbelt expo when I jokingly asked if I could run a bale bandit off my 4020. I was shocked when Owen told me yes they had a kit for about $1,500 that would bypass the rear scv and someway get the oil from up front near the hydraulic pump and allow me to run a bale bandit very well with the 4020. I also asked if I would ever get a different tractor say like a 4230, 4240, or 4050 if the kit would work for those and I was told yes but it was a different kit for each tractor. I didn't ask if there was a kit for a 55 series so maybe I should not have listed that it would work on a 55 series when I didn't know for sure but I just assumed that if it would work for the other tractors I mentioned I never thought about it not working on a 55 series.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Hear is a tractor I found after I bought the one I have now. I think this is an original tach? I'm sure some one will know for sure.

My tractor is a 1976 and it has head lights in the grill. Did not call the guy about this tractor so I don't know what year it is. Still for sale as of now.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> This one has been around for a while, more of a 20-30-40 series deal. I think it wouldn't help a 55 much, it should flow up in the middle 20's to start. Have you put a gauge on it?


No I havn't yet. Actually havn't ran it with this tractor at all yet, but was thinking about plumbing it up to it this year. I'm dumbfounded that you could get mid 20's out of a 30-40 series.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

6125 said:


> No I havn't yet. Actually havn't ran it with this tractor at all yet, but was thinking about plumbing it up to it this year. I'm dumbfounded that you could get mid 20's out of a 30-40 series.


I just checked a old Deere reference book and I was wrong. 4255 is supposed to be 3-17 gpm at the remotes, just like other 40-50 series. If you had a 4455 (wasn't that what your neighbor had?) It says 26gpm.

My 4030 did 17 on a gauge, my 4040 did 14. The 30 ran it pretty well until tie cycle. I put the return line onto the filter housing, deere has a kit, and this helps push oil toward the main pump. That is t h e problem with these tractors, the transmission pump only sends 11Gpm to the main pump so the 23gpm main pump becomes starved for oil in continuous use. A guy near me had the Deere dealer put an optional big pump in the rear of a 4430 designed for hydraulic driven planter use and that puppy would flow. The cost was way more than gfc kit.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> I just checked a old Deere reference book and I was wrong. 4255 is supposed to be 3-17 gpm at the remotes, just like other 40-50 series. If you had a 4455 (wasn't that what your neighbor had?) It says 26gpm.
> My 4030 did 17 on a gauge, my 4040 did 14. The 30 ran it pretty well until tie cycle. I put the return line onto the filter housing, deere has a kit, and this helps push oil toward the main pump. That is t h e problem with these tractors, the transmission pump only sends 11Gpm to the main pump so the 23gpm main pump becomes starved for oil in continuous use. A guy near me had the Deere dealer put an optional big pump in the rear of a 4430 designed for hydraulic driven planter use and that puppy would flow. The cost was way more than gfc kit.


 I didn't realize that you could get a bigger transmission pump for a 30 series......I wonder if you get get one for a 20 series? I'm having to rebuild the transmission pump on my 4020 so if a bigger pump is available it might be better off to do that. How did your 4030 handle the bandit weight wise? The weight of the bandit concerns me that it might push the 4020 around.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Yep....both of the tractors (AC & Case) are closed center and pump in low to mid twenties and have the cahonies.
> 
> I always liked the looks of this series of Case....maybe too old school for some.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Old Case is all the BIL will farm with... I usually run the 2290, but sometimes the 2390 or the 4890 he got year before last. He was looking for an older Magnum with MFWD, but even one with a bazillion hours on it and ragged out was DOUBLE what he paid for a low-hour (for its age) 4890 with about 100 more horses...

He put me disking with it last year, pulling a 23 foot White disk and a 25 foot double-basket crumbler behind it... after awhile he came over and asked me, "how you like runnin' that big b**ch??"

SO, I told him... "It's like makin' love to a stout gal... ease her in gear, get her revved up, and just sit back and enjoy the ride!" LOL

All we've ever had was blue open station tractors... those big cab tractors are nice... 

Later! OL JR


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> I didn't realize that you could get a bigger transmission pump for a 30 series......I wonder if you get get one for a 20 series? I'm having to rebuild the transmission pump on my 4020 so if a bigger pump is available it might be better off to do that. How did your 4030 handle the bandit weight wise? The weight of the bandit concerns me that it might push the 4020 around.


That pump replacement in the 30 was a significant job, as was the bill. I would think it would require different filer housing and lines up the left side. I haven't seen gfc kit but it includes both lines to and from pump and some kind of valve. I like bypassing as much of the old as possible. How does it give priority to steering and brake circuit?

I suggest you go into pulling this with the 4020 on hills with caution. I took mine out the first day with a 4040 on bald tires and promptly got into a situation where I had to be pulled up a steep hill because of traction. The 4030 had new tires full of fluid and it handled it better. Your tractor is the same machine as these two and you will be just fine .......until going down hill you hit the brake and one side slides. If you have been pulling thrower wagons around your hills you already know what you can do. Just imagine the wagon is 2/3 full all the time.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> That pump replacement in the 30 was a significant job, as was the bill. I would think it would require different filer housing and lines up the left side. I haven't seen gfc kit but it includes both lines to and from pump and some kind of valve. I like bypassing as much of the old as possible. How does it give priority to steering and brake circuit?
> I suggest you go into pulling this with the 4020 on hills with caution. I took mine out the first day with a 4040 on bald tires and promptly got into a situation where I had to be pulled up a steep hill because of traction. The 4030 had new tires full of fluid and it handled it better. Your tractor is the same machine as these two and you will be just fine .......until going down hill you hit the brake and one side slides. If you have been pulling thrower wagons around your hills you already know what you can do. Just imagine the wagon is 2/3 full all the time.


 I'm not really sure on how the kit gives priority to the brakes and steering. One of my concerns was that during the tie cycle when the demand for oil is the greatest if I would lose steering and brakes......I asked this question and didn't get a real clear answer.....just was told that they hadn't had anyone have that problem before. I'm surprised to hear you were using a bandit on a 4040 and 4030 without the gfc kit......did it work well? I do have brand new tires on the 4020 and have two sets of rear wheel weights that I'm going to put on. I have never pulled a wagon behind a baler before.....currently have been picking off the ground. Have thought about adding some kind of brakes to the bandit to keep it from pushing the tractor so much when going down hill.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

For the most part the issue of pushing is during a downhill turn. So when possible plan to bale in a direction so that turns are uphill on your steepest fields. This may require some creative raking. The machine will have as few as 12 and as many as 33 bales at any time so you can try to go into the steepest areas after dropping a bundle to keep light.

Many machines have had brakes put on, most electric but also a few with surge. I think most budgets for this run $500-$1500. I think I would run it a season to see if your hills require that kind of thing.

The 4030 ran along just fine until the tie cycle. Then I had to slow ground speed if it was a heavy crop. You will be faster with that kit.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wouldn't it provide the steering and brakes with a priority valve like any other system?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe this kit includes hoses that "t" directly on each side of the pump, so if your drawing pressure off upstream of existing priority valve wouldn't that be an issue? There may be some allowance for this or I may not understand what I am talking about. Wouldn't be the first time.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The White FFA tractor sold today...

Regards, Mike

http://www.auctiontime.com/onlineauctions/details.aspx?OHID=9231629&LP=TH


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike I just saw that thread I know Steve Alumburg that has that tractor advertised I grew up with him , He is as honest as they come , I wished I had known about it sooner


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Small world....the tractor looked good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow cant believe it sold for that much. Gee when I'm done fixing mine I would sell for that in heartbeat.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah you could buy 3 easily for that here, maybe 4 if you don't mind rough ones.


----------



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

Thats a pretty good price for buyer, we sold same in much worse shape at auction for 10,200 last year. I know the buyer and he loves the beast


----------

